# northern & central Portugal, pousadas or timeshare?



## Laurie (Dec 13, 2014)

Starting to plan for a future trip to Algarve + Cascais/Lisbon, and I'm looking at possibilities for seeing more of Portugal than those 2 areas. I currently have an open week between 2 timeshare confirmations.

There are 2 timeshares up in the north - in Esposende and Geres - they both look so-so for both accommodations and location. We do find it easier to be in one place than on the road too much schlepping luggage, and then there's the cost. But maybe pousadas are the way to go even tho total cost would be so much higher than an exchange. I checked their website, and the coolest-looking ones have expensive supplements; perhaps some of the less-popular and less-expensive ones are worth it.

If you have been to either of those timeshares, or specific pousadas you loved (or didn't), hope you'll chime in with feedback and opinions - thanks!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 14, 2014)

update: nixing the 2 timeshare possibilities, and maybe pousadas too, and focusing on Duoro River Valley for the week, using private accommodations. Maybe a couple nights in Porto. Anyone?


----------



## Tahiya (Dec 15, 2014)

*Gallery Youth Hostel*

Try the Gallery Youth Hostel in Porto.  Get a private 2  person room w bath.  The great reviews on tripadvisor are correct.   We would stay there again in a heartbeat and we're 59 and 62.  They even did all our laundry overnight for about $12, called taxis for us and made dinner reservations.


----------



## David Beckett (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Laurie....my wife & I have been going to Portugal for a few years now and love it there. We're normally down on the south coast (the Algarve) but we have also spent time in Lisbon, Porto, Tomar, Evora and a few other places.

You're right, the pousadas are generally expensive but they are generally worth the price. They are almost all in historic buildings which have been extensively updated/upgraded while retaining the historic aspects. A great way to roll a real sense of history rolled into your stay.

If you are going to Porto there are a couple of places that can be recommended:
- Vera Crus Residential, and 
- Pao de Acucar.
If you are looking to stay outside of Porto I've heard great things about Casa das Pipas (more expensive upscale accommodations on a working vineyard). I haven't been there (yet) but the folks I spoke to couldn't stop raving about it.

Overall I think you'll find Portugal is comparatively inexpensive. Some of the 5 star hotels in Lisbon or Porto are pricey, but I've found them to be about 50% of a 5 star in London for instance. Generally the food & wine in the smaller local places is really good and really inexpensive...and the people are wonderful.

In the north, English is fairly commonly spoken...not as much or as well as in the south which is much more touristy, but I've never really had any issues with language there.

Enjoy your trip. Portugal is a very worthwhile destination.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2015)

*pousadas*

Hi Laurie, 
Love Portugal and I agree not really impressed with those ts.the algarve has a bunch.we stayed in villa mouraria and it was a good base for down south. See my reviews...I'll get name of resort . love the pousada experience. .you can get great package deals outside of cities.  Stay in a band b in the cities..  our faves were in Guimares, Alvito, Condeixa, setubel, Viana do Castelo and near amarante..marvao.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 24, 2015)

*it's Four seasons, vilamoura*

Great location. .also Madeira island has lots of TS and very interesting place...


----------



## Laurie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks folks for the tips!  

We've expanded plans to a 4-week trip, and (assuming all works out to make the trip) first will have 2 back-to-back TS weeks on the Algarve coast: Jardim do Vau and Monte Carvoeiro. I picked these for location: proximity to beautiful coastline: very short walk, and/or views of the sea from both properties... Jardim do Vau is beachfront, and Carvoeiro is at least in part an authentic town. Although there are a plethora of Algarve resorts, I had a short wish list, 5 or 6 total, so I feel lucky it worked out to piggy-back these 2, hope we like them!

Third week is still open - for exploration in central and north. The Douro Valley still looks most beautiful. I've checked booking.com, and there seem to be many attractive private places, including some with kitchens, at about half the price of the pousadas. The TS in Esposende now does look slightly possible as a base for part of the time, as an even less expensive option, with a couple of overnites out, but we'll see. Also wondering about a jaunt up to Santiago de Compostela in Spain, to visit part of the pilgrim path, but don't know whether that'd be worth the travel time.  

Then 4th week at Cascais TS.

nerodog, I remember that you have loved Portugal. We've already been to Madeira, but never the mainland. 

This trip is more than a year out, and I'd be pleased to keep reading other suggestions and tips from TUGgers, if anyone has info to add.


----------



## Travelclam (Jan 27, 2015)

We are planning a summer visit to the Douro Valley  and Porto area too, and we are looking into Airbnb option.  There seem to be quite some nice places for very reasonable prices.  Haven't yet fixed on any, but will be happy to post here after our visit there.


----------

